# Health care/ helicopterossanitarios



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

hxxp://www.helicopterossanitarios.com/en/helicopteros-sanitarios-ser-socio.aspx

Were moving to Spain shortly, whats the difference between Health Ins and Helicopterossanuarious, will helicopter be accepted for residency if you have cover with them and if so what cover would be appropriate.

Total confused with all this health care stuff, I am not elligible for form S1 until May next year and my wife not till 2022.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

marios said:


> hxxp://www.helicopterossanitarios.com/en/helicopteros-sanitarios-ser-socio.aspx
> 
> Were moving to Spain shortly, whats the difference between Health Ins and Helicopterossanuarious, will helicopter be accepted for residency if you have cover with them and if so what cover would be appropriate.
> 
> Total confused with all this health care stuff, I am not elligible for form S1 until May next year and my wife not till 2022.


I would say not .


> Our medical teams are just a phone call away, waiting to respond to any urgent and life-threatening conditions and accidents.


So no cover for non urgent medical needs. Therefore not really any good for residency.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Simon


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marios said:


> hxxp://www.helicopterossanitarios.com/en/helicopteros-sanitarios-ser-socio.aspx
> 
> Were moving to Spain shortly, whats the difference between Health Ins and Helicopterossanuarious, will helicopter be accepted for residency if you have cover with them and if so what cover would be appropriate.
> 
> Total confused with all this health care stuff, I am not elligible for form S1 until May next year and my wife not till 2022.


Once you qualify for the S1, so does your wife as your dependent


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Helicopteros offer cover at a relatively modest monthly fee but this includes very little. You will get a home GP visit, ambulance when needed and a GP appointment at their offices/clinic but that's about it. Your GP visit will invariably result in a recommendation to see a specialist, minimum fee 100 euros. You pay for every prescription and every dressing etc. used in your treatment.
My partner had melanomas removed by Helicopteros 'specialists'. It cost thousands and was ineffective. She was treated successfully at the Costa del Sol Hospital Marbella, courtesy of the Junta de Andalucia, and when she returned for follow-up care she was amazed to find the Helicopteros 'specialist' who performed the first procedure working as a nursing assistant.

I had two cataract ops done at the CdS Hospital. Great treatment and aftercare. All 'free'. I was given a notional bill which showed the total cost to be just under 900 euros. A friend had the same op privately, cost just under 4000 euros. We matched descriptions of the surgeon who did our ops and decided it was the same person!

Private medicine exists to make a profit. Period. We cancelled our Helicopteros subscription and are perfectly content with our 'free' health care.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This cover from Helicopteros Sanitarios is nothing like real private medical insurance. We have had private insurance for 8 years and have chosen to keep it on even after we qualified for Spanish state healthcare with S1 forms after my husband became a state pensioner.

Our policy gives comprehensive cover for GP and specialist visits (we can make appointments directly with specialists without needing a referral or authorisation from the insurance company), diagnostic tests, surgery and inpatient care, physiotherapy and a range of other therapies and annual screening tests such as smear tests, mammograms, cardiology and urology if we choose to take them up. For this we currently pay €60 per person per month with no additional co-payments or excess. We never need to pay out for anything and claim it back later, all the bills go directly to the insurance company.

It doesn't include dental cover nor the cost of medications other than those prescribed during a hospital stay.

Helicopteros Sanitarios cover would not be accepted for the purposes of registering as a resident because it does not provide comprehensive cover.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Lynn, who is your policy with?, also xabiachica are there any rules on dependents, she has had breast Cancer but is clear and does not take any medication other than painkillers for the arthritis brought on by the Chemo, she has her own small pension, the overseas health service we rang this morning did not inform us she could get the S1 as a dependent when I get mine.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

marios said:


> Thanks Lynn, who is your policy with?, also xabiachica are there any rules on dependents, she has had breast Cancer but is clear and does not take any medication other than painkillers for the arthritis brought on by the Chemo, she has her own small pension, the overseas health service we rang this morning did not inform us she could get the S1 as a dependent when I get mine.


We are insured with a company called Prevision Medica, but they only cover people living in Málaga province and part of Córdoba province, so I am not sure if that would include you. If not, investigate smaller healthcare insurance providers in your area, as they always seem to be cheaper than the big, household name companies. But as always, details of what is and what is not covered, and any additional co-payments and excess, need to be compared very carefully.

Unfortunately, your wife's pre-existing conditions are going to make it more difficult and more expensive for you both to get private cover.

The S1 does not take account of pre-existing conditions, and your wife should definitely qualify for one. You do need to request one specifically for your wife, I don't think the DWP staff automatically ask those applying if they are married and if they require an S1 form for their dependant.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Lynn Malaga is our region.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry Lynn what plan do you think would be best and would be accepted for residency purposes.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Well got a quote off Prevision Medica for Estander we wrote some information about my wife's breast cancer when sending, quote came back with the email below and an offer but it came more or less instantly so I don't know whether my wife's info has been taken into account although she is free from any cancers.

Dear Sir/ Madam Christopher,

With regards to your request for a quotation for a specific policy, we would like to inform you that the total sum would be: 150€/month.

At present we have an offer valid until september 31, 2016 for new contracts of Salud and Base policies with prices of 48€/person/month and 32€/person/month, respectivel.*

We would like to remind you that you can also take our Dental Policy as supplementary cover to your medical insurance policy. This is an interesting product that includes an excess payment and offers a significant discount, should you decide to purchase the insurance policy quoted here.
In order to access the standard health insurance information prior to the contract regarding the quotation requested click here

The prices offered in this budget will be in force until 31 December of this year.

We would like to thank you for visiting our website and for your trust. We shall contact you shortly to answer any queries you may have.

Yours sincerely,
The Previsión Médica Team.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

marios said:


> Sorry Lynn what plan do you think would be best and would be accepted for residency purposes.


A comprehensive insurance policy from any company would be accepted for residency purposes (but I have read that sometimes those which involve co-payments - that means you have to pay a small charge each time you visit a doctor as well as the monthly insurance premium - have not been accepted). It will be a case of you having to contact a number of companies and ask for quotes, because unfortunately the fact that your wife has previously been treated for cancer is likely to make it more difficult and expensive.

The Helicopteros Sanitarios cover is not comprehensive cover so that wouldn't be accepted.

You should definitely contact the DWP again and ask them to confirm that your wife will be entitled to an S1 form as your dependent.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

marios said:


> Well got a quote off Prevision Medica for Estander we wrote some information about my wife's breast cancer when sending, quote came back with the email below and an offer but it came more or less instantly so I don't know whether my wife's info has been taken into account although she is free from any cancers.
> 
> Dear Sir/ Madam Christopher,
> 
> ...


The €150 per month is higher than their normal premium for the Salud policy (which is the one we have) so the pre-existing condition may have been taken into account. You would be well advised to contact them again though to check. There is a very helpful, fluent English speaking person in their office called Beatriz Almaden. Her email address is [email protected] and if you explain the position I am sure she will e able to check that for you.

We have been covered by them for 8 years now and have always found them excellent to deal with.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Lynn that's great I will contact her.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Lynn their policy's excludes Sandra previous Breast Cancer condition, anyway of there 4 policy's 

SALUD
ESTÁNDAR
BASE
DORADA

Do you know which policy's are acceptable for Residency or not.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

marios said:


> Lynn their policy's excludes Sandra previous Breast Cancer condition, anyway of there 4 policy's
> 
> SALUD
> ESTÁNDAR
> ...


Having had a look at what is covered under each plan on their website, I would say you would need the Salud plan as that is the comprehensive one which covers everything (apart from the exclusion for the cancer, which I thought would be a problem, it always is).


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Having had a look at what is covered under each plan on their website, I would say you would need the Salud plan as that is the comprehensive one which covers everything (apart from the exclusion for the cancer, which I thought would be a problem, it always is).


Thanks Lynn


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Take a look at this recent thread - the poster did find a company which would cover her although she'd previously had breast cancer, albeit at a high price.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...618-health-insurance-after-breast-cancer.html


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Previsión Médica is the first one we will be getting a quote from.


----------

